# Is Gaggia Baby Class compatible with Classic PID?



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=35&zenid=ae362f647e43f1da13203d0306a1660c

This is the PID in question.

Is it compatible with my Baby Class, if not are there any that are?

Or is it even worth having a PID controller on a Baby Class?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

So I eventually got round to emailing Auber Ins who responded by saying:



> Since all Gaggia home use espresso machine use the same boiler, the PID setting should
> 
> work on all of them. There are several things that are different and need you attention.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just to revive this thread.

The Auber PID kit really is designed for the Gaggia Classic.

I'm really struggling to see where the PID box is going to fit and how the wires are going to come out of the case.

I had a thought of cutting out a rectangle in the base unit and whacking it in there since that is essentially hollow with nothing else in it.

Or just rest it on top as seen here. Any ideas?


----------



## on3orafter (Apr 4, 2012)

Thinking of add a pid to my gaggia class how did you get on. Did it fit okay? Was the coffee better?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Unfortunately no way to fit the PID as it is.

You'd need to cut a whole through the plastic and steel case.

Also find somewhere to house the quite large SSR.

I'd advise against it. Get a classic, it's a much better machine.

PID greatly improves temperature stability if used probably. Also looks cool.


----------

